#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Software de monitoramento de cameras

## JeffersonSato

Boa tarde pessoal, alguém sabe, algum sistema de monitoramento de câmeras free, hoje uso SIMPLUS, muito bom, porem as novas câmeras que estão vindo, elas não estão sendo compatível com o software, hoje utilizamos somente intelbras.

Intelbras hoje possui, SIm next, mas não oferece o que queremos.

Se alguém tiver alguma ideia de software de armazenamento de vídeo, que possui acesso aplicativo agradeço desde já

----------


## cunhajr

As câmeras são ligadas ao DVR. O software simples acessa o DVR. Então não depende de modelo de câmera para o simplus acessar. Talvez vc esteja com problemas de protocolo das câmeras que não são visíveis pelo DVR.

----------

